# Jumping ship



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

so i decided to jump ship to the gnex. amazon was having a deal taking $40 your verizon bill and coupled with amazons already reduced price the new phone is costing me ~$120. the galaxy s3 did not impress me enough to warrent the price/wait. and with unlimited data plans truly being killed off i figured a nexus device would offer the best bang for your buck when it comes to continiuos updates and development over the next two years; before my unlimited data truly runs out and i reavalute carriers.

its been real bolters.


----------



## ThatItalianguy (May 18, 2012)

FOLLOWER!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I thought google stopped direct update to verizons gnex phones because of the network they used?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

huh


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Heard google don't do direct updates with verizons gnex phones

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Heard google don't do direct updates with verizons gnex phones
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Not necessarily true, but who cares. Once source is released, rooted Nexus owners are the first to have the latest regardless if Verizon/google releases it or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Not necessarily true, but who cares. Once source is released, rooted Nexus owners are the first to have the latest regardless if Verizon/google releases it or not.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Truth, rooting right away anyway.
- theMichael


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Heard google don't do direct updates with verizons gnex phones
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


very true, google removed direct support from any phone on a CDMA network (verizon/sprint nexus devices namely)


----------



## itsdollar (Oct 18, 2011)

You will love the phone. I was a launch day Thunderbolt owner that switched 2 weeks ago. I loved my Bolt but this Nexus is on another level.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

If I wasn't getting a free GS3 from my work (with the ability to root and dev the crap out of it) I would probably get a GNexus. GS3 specs just look amazing... only true competitor to the HTC One phone.

My friend who works for HTC says Verizon does plan on getting a HTC One phone, but will be the last carrier to get one.... Not waiting for that to happen...


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Android-Wireless/dp/B0061R2A1S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337927796&sr=8-2

Can I really get the nexus for 50 dollars?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

CC268 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Android-Wireless/dp/B0061R2A1S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337927796&sr=8-2
> 
> Can I really get the nexus for 50 dollars?


It says they don't carry it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

CC268 said:


> http://www.amazon.co...37927796&sr=8-2
> 
> Can I really get the nexus for 50 dollars?


when u choose that u have an account already it bumps the price to 150, until today yesturday though they were offering another 40 off your verizon bil with the purchase of a 4g phone.


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

theMichael said:


> so i decided to jump ship to the gnex. amazon was having a deal taking $40 your verizon bill and coupled with amazons already reduced price the new phone is costing me ~$120. the galaxy s3 did not impress me enough to warrent the price/wait. and with unlimited data plans truly being killed off i figured a nexus device would offer the best bang for your buck when it comes to continiuos updates and development over the next two years; before my unlimited data truly runs out and i reavalute carriers.
> 
> its been real bolters.


That's a respectable plan that makes sense... I am gonna wait though and hope that verizon doesn't completely f*** us over with the shared data plans. If they give a 10 GB plan for under $100, I'd be saving money cause I'm really the only person out of five on my family plan that uses any substantial amount of data. And if they screw up the pricing... We'll I guess verizon has lost a customer that has been with them for 8 years

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. I've always found your posts helpful. I'll be anxious to hear how data signal strength compares to tbolt. Good luck!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I'll be anxious to hear how data signal strength compares to tbolt. Good luck!


http://rootzwiki.com...s-signal-sucks/

in short, it's complicated.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

yarly said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...s-signal-sucks/
> 
> in short, it's complicated.


Maybe you should make it your signature. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Maybe you should make it your signature. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Not a bad idea. Have to see if there's room, lol.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

And I'm back, gnex was just not my cup of tea. found the screen to be less than stellar. battery life was worse than my thunderbolt and i had this strange issue where if you charged the phone while off you would have to pull the battery and put it back in before it would start.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Didn't we tell you that you wouldn't like it? Lol

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

welcome home!


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm also thinking of jumping ship to droid bionic. Verizon is offering it free online with a new 2 year contract. So, what do you guys think of the bionic? I know it has a locked bootloader. I used to have a droidx, so it really is not a big deal.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I'm also thinking of jumping ship to droid bionic. Verizon is offering it free online with a new 2 year contract. So, what do you guys think of the bionic? I know it has a locked bootloader. I used to have a droidx, so it really is not a big deal.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


friend has a bionic, its very very dead development wise because of the boatloader and as time goes on it will only get worse.

the screen isnt too impressive either qhd but its pentile and noticable.

if you want something cheaper wait for the incredble 4g. should be a budget phone that is almost guaranteed development considering the name.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be jumping ship as soon as the SGIII hits verizon. I'm not due till sept, but wife is right now

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> I will be jumping ship as soon as the SGIII hits verizon. I'm not due till sept, but wife is right now
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I am too going for the SGIII with my second line upgrade! I will passing the bolt on to the wife with MIUI installed.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't have an upgrade till February of 2013 -.- so maybe an amazing phone will be out by then

Galaxy III looks amazing though


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a bionic as a replacement for my Thunderbolt. The bionic is nice but the Development is pretty dead and the screen is not better then the Bolt. Then my wife dropped her Bolt and next thing you know fathers day came early for me and I got a GNex and she got my Bionic. How awesome is she? Too awesome. Got it with the extended battery screen protector, case and the Verizon cheap car dock for $270

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

theMichael said:


> And I'm back, gnex was just not my cup of tea. found the screen to be less than stellar. battery life was worse than my thunderbolt and i had this strange issue where if you charged the phone while off you would have to pull the battery and put it back in before it would start.


Same here. The Nexus is cheaply made, bug ridden, and the super amoled screen is grossly overrated and a battery destroyer imho. I only had random reboot once, but it was on stock. Glad I didn't get rid of my bolt! Welcome back!

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I love my GNex. Best phone I ever had. But it could use some help with data connection at my work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think development for all the devices are dead at the moment.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I think development for all the devices are dead at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Except the Nexus.

Development for HTC devices though is pretty dead.


----------



## JDroleskey (Dec 3, 2011)

I jumped ship today for a rezound. 270$ for a like-new rezound with all the accessories was too good to pass up. I could sell the beats headphones for 50$ and probably my Bolt for $100 (it's has a LOT of battle scars







). Can't wait till it arrives on the 8th.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I think development for all the devices are dead at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sorry to thread jump but the droid x development is far from dead.. with Aokp, gummy, b00stedICS, miuiv4, Black Ice Kangerade, and cm9.. those are just for ICS alone. So the development of phones are far from dead.. 
Edit oh yea and this on a locked boot loader..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I see that they lunch the new HTC Droid Incredible 4G LTE but not sure when it will be available to Verizon. I like the look and it have ICS 4.0.3 along with sense built-in. Looks people pretty snappy  but I still would go for the GNEX when my upgrade is up next month but for sure it would be a big decision on 3 phones GS3, Gnexus or the Incredible 4g LTE... gonna be one tough ride on that 

Thundershed


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Blame the Galaxy Nexus. Development for it is awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> Sorry to thread jump but the droid x development is far from dead.. with Aokp, gummy, b00stedICS, miuiv4, Black Ice Kangerade, and cm9.. those are just for ICS alone. So the development of phones are far from dead..
> Edit oh yea and this on a locked boot loader..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


What this guy said. I love my Tbolt, but also have my fiancee's old inactive DroidX that I play around with on WiFi, some interesting stuff they manage to do with that phone. I would definitely be far from saying development is dead on either of these phones...the DX is insane especially for its age, and the Bolt is just taking a break until the ICS firestorm arrives.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You can't say the bolt is taking a break and the Droid x is so active.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

JDroleskey said:


> I jumped ship today for a rezound. 270$ for a like-new rezound with all the accessories was too good to pass up. I could sell the beats headphones for 50$ and probably my Bolt for $100 (it's has a LOT of battle scars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! and you'll love the Rezound. I got one back in Feb. off ebay that was also like new and it was instantly my favorite phone. Just watch the heat on it. Mine severely overheated one night a few weeks back while it was charging and it randomly dies now







I'm back on the bolt now and when I was on swappa looking at devices, I ended up choosing a second bolt instead of a second Rezound because the bolt was less expensive, rooted with CM7 and I've never had or even heard of any heat-related issues like with the Rezound. I just bought it today so sometime next week hopefully I'll have a bolt with a good screen again


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I had a bolt way back when and lemme tell you the nexus blows it out of the water in every phase. The only thing thing i miss about the tb is the camera. The development on this phone is crazy second to none, the screen size and colors kill it, And yeah google may not directly hand out the updates but we have or are receiving the update now. But being rooted i was on 4.0.4 for months.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm getting my ics fix with my kindle fire for now. if it weren't for that, i'd be ready to jump ship from the bolt.

i'm sure once ics hits the bolt though, i won't mind holding onto it until well after my upgrade comes around (which is sometime around feb 2013, i think). i gotta cling to my grandfathered unlimited data for as long as possible!


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I had a bolt way back when and lemme tell you the nexus blows it out of the water in every phase. The only thing thing i miss about the tb is the camera. The development on this phone is crazy second to none, the screen size and colors kill it, And yeah google may not directly hand out the updates but we have or are receiving the update now. But being rooted i was on 4.0.4 for months.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I tried the gnex before I got the Rezound and I did like it but couldn't accept the constant signal issues. To be fair, I haven't used one since I sold mine on Ebay in February so I don't know if they ever fixed that.

Swyped from my Mecha using RootzWiki


----------

